# media ethernet autoselect (none),  status: no carrier



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

ifconfig and /etc/rc.d/netif shows the same results for the network interface:

media ethernet autoselect (none)
status: no carrier

Netwok adapter is Realtek 8201CL.

I reinstalled it but no luck.

How can I fix this problem?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you sure the network cable is properly attached (with a 'click')?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 27, 2009)

show /etc/rc.conf, /etc/resolv.conf

and plug out router for 20s if you have it, and try again.

P.S.
ah, time to sleep


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Are you sure the network cable is properly attached (with a 'click')?


yes I checked network cable several times, it is attached as it should be.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

Can it be a hardware failure (caused by power outage, static, surge, something like that)? Are there any signs of life on the outside?


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> show /etc/rc.conf, /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> and plug out router for 20s if you have it, and try again.
> 
> ...


I am logged in as root, but when trying /etc/rc.conf, /etc/resolv.conf i get: permission denied.


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Can it be a hardware failure (caused by power outage, static, surge, something like that)? Are there any signs of life on the outside?


ethernet port light blinks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

X-313 said:
			
		

> I am logged in as root, but when trying /etc/rc.conf, /etc/resolv.conf i get: permission denied.



Don't execute them ... 'cat' them 

Also see [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd] (yes, execute that one).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2009)

By the way: what's at the other end of this connection? Is it a managed switch, and if so, can you check e.g. whether the switch port has been shut down due to errors. Can you plug the cable into a different switch port, etc?


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> By the way: what's at the other end of this connection? Is it a managed switch, and if so, can you check e.g. whether the switch port has been shut down due to errors. Can you plug the cable into a different switch port, etc?


the other side is a managed switch. but i also plugged out the switch several times.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried swapping network cables?

This error is happening at the physical layer.  There's something not working with the switch port, the network cable, the NIC port, or the switch or NIC hardware.

Standard trouble-shooting is:

swap switch ports
swap network cable
swap switch
swap NIC


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

thank you for all your comments guys, 
a friend of mine came in, just installed additional network card (INTEL) configured it, and now media and status is ok. He said that something wrong with Realtek drivers. I can now browse into it from Win machines.

This was my first experience in FreeBSD. Now I will start learning FreeBSD, as I don't want this happen to me next time. And amazing thing is that, that FreeBSD machine was working almost 2 years without any problem and like server (up all the time), so I haven't felt any need to to deal with it. FreeBSD seems to me pretty difficult compared to Windows to which I am used to, but i think it should be fun.


----------



## ruaoh (Aug 27, 2009)

*NIC Suggestions*

Have you tried reconfiguring the NIC with "sysinstall"?

Configure -> Networking -> Interfaces...

Also, if the switch port is not set to auto-detect speed/duplex, refer to this thread for help.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5457


----------



## X-313 (Aug 27, 2009)

ruaoh said:
			
		

> Have you tried reconfiguring the NIC with "sysinstall"?
> 
> Configure -> Networking -> Interfaces...
> 
> ...


yes I did that, but i had no luck, so the best and quickest way was to install new NIC.


----------

